# Checking in :-)



## Katie80 (Jan 10, 2005)

What's up?

Just stopping in to say hi, found this place today, time to go read and catch up on everyone here. 

L8R!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome Katie,

What kind of music are you doing? 

See you around the forums!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Hans,

I think this was just a joke. Katie Eighty is the name of a girl from this joke Flash cartoon on the internet. Sorry Katie 80 if I'm wrong, but, I think someone was just having fun with the name.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Katie 80,

You have the same email addy as alan lastufka?  At any rate, have fun and see you around.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 11, 2005)

What can I say... it was late and I was giddy (the KH Solo Strings arrived yesterday, stayed up til 4am playing with them - they are amazing). Wait, I mean, _Katie 80 is my lady_ - say that ten times fast . I just let her use my email :-p

If you watch the SB episode though that it came from, you'll be on the floor, rolling in laughter.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 11, 2005)

I am a strict HTML guy when surfing the net, so I wouldn't know about those "flash" things... 

But I thought it was nice that people start to introduce themselves again...  We have had many new members that didn't come to this section yet.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: French countryside*

My Katies 1-128,
Good to hear from all y'all (especially you, Katie 80). When my raucous schedule permits. I will triumphantly/(slap you) abundantly return to the chateau for my ruby-encrusted pocketwatch. I have plans tonight, however, but I will, furthermore, heretofore, be back morrow next. Please tell Adalaide that the poached eggs were tremendous.

Forever young,
Chester Elegante


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 11, 2005)

Alan Lastufka said:


> If you watch the SB episode though that it came from, you'll be on the floor, rolling in laughter.



Where can one view this SB Episode? I did a google search and came up with nada.
J :?:


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail.html


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 11, 2005)

Follow Dirk's link and watch the top one marked NEW!


----------

